# MY 2008 Changes Found



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I found these posted by AlexTTQ elsehwere.

_Quote »_S-Line package is now standard on ALL A6 models, including Avants.
17" wheels are available at no charge, as the 5 spoke 18" are standard.
Sirius Radio, headlight washers (because of S-Line), seat back storage pockets standard as well.
Nav system will now be a stand alone option and removed from Technology (except S6)
Audi Lane Assist is now available
S-Line interior Package includes: Front sport seats, 3 spoke wheel with paddle shifter, black headliner, birch gray wood.
19" 7 double spoke wheels available (most likely RS4 wheels)
18" 7 arm Chrome wheels with performance tires available for order (Delayed availibility)
Cambridge Green is discontinued.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

So I guess MY 2009 will be the one to get a significant refresh, based on the latest interview.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (chewym)*

From the looks of it.... yeah.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: MY 2008 Changes Found ([email protected])*

So does that mean the base price will go up to absorb the included S-Line package?


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm based in the UK, so I'm not sure if these changes will apply here, but I'm interested as to when the 2008 model year will become purchaseable? and/or deliverable?
Regards,
Jim.


----------

